
Show HN: Sshwifty WebSSH (Alpha) - nirui
https://github.com/niruix/sshwifty
======
nirui
Demo:
[https://sshwifty.herokuapp.com/#+Telnet:towel.blinkenlights....](https://sshwifty.herokuapp.com/#+Telnet:towel.blinkenlights.nl)
(Telnet though)

Please notice: The Telnet part is not fully working. I'm still figuring it
out.

Please be alerted: SSH login detail including password and private key is
transmitted to the back-end server. If you want to actually use it, it is
recommended to deploy it on your own machine/server instead of use the public
ones.

~~~
popey
Neat! I've been looking for something like this for when I do training
sessions with people who are stuck behind firewalls, or aren't super okay with
Putty. Having a point-and-shoot web based way of getting a remote session on a
server is super handy.

I note you've said in the repo readme that you don't accept PRs. How do you
feel about people distributing binary builds - for example in Linux distros?

